# What to plant?



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I live in a cul de sac. The land in the center of the circle is currently a barren wasteland. There is some grass, a little red clover, some type of low growing ground covering weed, and here and there some ugly tall weeds that look like they belong in the desert. 

One of the neighbors used to maintain grass there when their children were younger and played there. He no longer bothers to mow it. I was thinking of putting some kind of bee friendly cover crop out there. I want something that requires little or no attention. My hose will never reach it. It gets full sun all day. 

I was thinking maybe white clover, hairy vetch, or birdsfoot trefoil. Any suggestions, pros/cons appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

How big is the area? If it is reasonably managable I would plant lavender it is drought tolerant and no maintance. I am not sure though that it will grow where you live. If it large area I would go with white clover. It is also easy to maintain.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

If some of the neighbors have manicured lawns, they may take issue with white clover as it re-seeds itself....

Birdsfoot trefoil would be a good choice along the road edge, as it is tolerant to salt and other generally unpleasant conditions.


----------

